# Anyone want a website?



## cfaulds (Dec 28, 2009)

Ive learnt how to make full, web 2.0, modern, stylish and professional websites.

I am thinking of starting a business (if you can call it that) where i will make a website for certain individuals for a very small price. They just ask me what they want and i do it for them.

The way i make my money is i take any money from any advertising, and also, the individuals must have the incentive to sell their photos, as i will take a comission from this. Customers will NOT buy a digital image nor will they be able to take it off the website.

There will be a shopping cart with options of different sizes on different formats - Example: canvas, framed? etc..

i will take a comission from that, and i will deal with all orders - so all you have to do is give me the photos.


Would anyone be interested? - This is just brainstorming at the moment, however if i get a good response i will look to do it in the near future.

Callum


----------



## Rekd (Dec 28, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## cfaulds (Dec 28, 2009)

why not?


----------



## jman6785 (Dec 28, 2009)

how about you make some websites and advertise your business that way. from what your saying, to me it seems like you just came up with this idea yesterday.  Its not really convincing at all to be honest.  if i were you, i would make a website, post a link to it and show people what you have to offer. give a visual of what your selling and maybe someone will be convinced to buy it.  Im not trying to bash you here, im just saying that i think you can take a better rout if your serious about this business.


----------



## cfaulds (Dec 28, 2009)

No i completely understand what you are saying. It is just an idea at the moment, but if i showed you a professional looking website with a gallery for your photos and a sophisticated shopping cart, would you want me to do it for you at a small cost and commission from your photos - havent thought about that really yet...


----------



## Photo Princess (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Callum, I agree that portfolio is a must for you. look how many photo website software solutions are available today! They allow people to create and manage their websites without external help. You should present your work in order to compete, so go on and show everyone why you are better! Good luck


----------



## coreduo (Jan 19, 2010)

Question from an illiterate. Do you need a server when you construct a website?


----------



## barrettkellen (Jan 20, 2010)

cfaulds said:


> Ive learnt how to make full, web 2.0, modern, stylish and professional websites.
> 
> I am thinking of starting a business (if you can call it that) where i will make a website for certain individuals for a very small price. They just ask me what they want and i do it for them.
> 
> ...






Good idea I will definitely avail it definitely can you give me to which mail id should I send you the photos.


----------

